# So excited, getting my beginning mice soon!



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all! I just have to share my excitement of finally getting some nice mice to start up with. I am going to start my own mousery and I am going to be getting my 1st three mice for beginning with in probably within a week. I am getting them from another mousery, no petshop ones since I want to try and breed towards the show standard and the ones I am getting are going to be a good start for it. I am getting a lavender buck, blue pied doe and a blue tan doe. I will post pics when I can.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Very exciting! But if you want to breed for show (or was it just show type) wouldn't you want to get a trio of the same variety?


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Just show type, not going to go to any shows, all too far away. Maybe someday if I think my mice look really nice then I may go to a show, but for now I am just doing it for fun, like a hobby or something.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds good. Just wanted to mention one word of advice- You don't make any profit. Some people believe you make a profit but no.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup, I know  Part of the reason I only got three, just to start small and see how things go. I can't wait to get them! I've also had mice before when I was younger, we even raised a little wild mouse. My brothers found it in a wheelbarrow because our barn was being cleaned out, and we must have disturbed a nest. It was just starting to get its fur when we found it, and had little bugs crawling on it. I forgot what kind of milk replacer we gave it, but we fed it with a string since it didn't like the syringes. I remember my mom also gave it a tiny, tiny bit of Capstar, and it got rid of the bugs. I know capstar you shouldn't give to them, but we were desperate, lol! We figured it would either kill it or cure it.

Here she is a day or two after we found her

 And here she is all grown up


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry the pics are big, I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow that's really cool! I started with 3 females then brought 2 males and 3 years later I'm on 13 mice and I'm getting more, not to mention 17 the other day hahao


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, its been a while so I thought I'd give an update. I got my first three in october, a lavender buck, brindle tri doe,
and a blue tan doe, all were pet type. Now both the females have had babies, one litter is 2 days, the other 3 days, really
excited to see the colors. I also got two new mice yesterday, one that I am very happy with is a show type buck, he's so pretty
not sure what his color is called, but he's the big ears,tail and all that stuff. I also got a pet type merle roan doe.


----------

